# Help a noob?



## Randy Simmons (Sep 24, 2012)

I have recently become very interested in fountain pens, and have made a few for my own use and to sell. I have realized, however, that I really don't know jack about nibs. So... are there any fountain pen geeks out there who are willing to give me a crash course? I also want to know where I can buy some "name brand" (bock and mont blanc) nibs that aren't outrageously expensive.
I also would like to know how to swap out nibs (there must be a better way than a pair of pliers and a lot of grunting) without just buying a full housing set. The kits I use have a different kind of thread, located near the front, that has to stay in place.

Just thought I'd ask,

Randy


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 24, 2012)

Gimme a call--phone number sent to you.


----------



## mredburn (Sep 24, 2012)

Besides Ed's fine expertise Roy at the Classic Nib sells Bock nibs and feeds and has a tutorial on how to change them. Also Indy~Pen~Dance, You will have to do a search in the forums but I believe it is posted on you tube as well.


----------

